# St. Swithin x anitum?



## troy (Dec 4, 2016)

I know this is just foliage but I'm not seiing roth or phillie in the foliage? 19 inches tip to tip


----------



## phraggy (Dec 7, 2016)

It's green --Correct colour!!!!!

Ed


----------



## troy (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm hoping it's a straight anitum


----------

